# Whatnis your opinion on this four year old female for adoption?



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Does she look decent?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Can't see her at all ???



But I'll say she's PERFECT  Go and see her and see how you connect.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

No pic came through...but if she's caught your eye, I'm with MaggieRoseLee, go meet her! 

Please don't judge rescue dogs by their adoption photos, as hard as it is. Some volunteers are great at capturing dogs in the best light, others are lousy at it. There's pretty much one truism that applies to every rescued dog I've ever known though: she won't look _nearly_ as good in her please-adopt-me photo as she'll likely look after a few months in a good home.

After about three months in a household that gives some great care, excellent nutrition, regular exercise, and some good training to boost self-confidence, they nearly always look like totally different dogs--so much better that they may not be recognizable from their shelter photos! 

Good luck! Post a pic after you go see her.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

And take the Chihuahua, and walk ON leash (good strong, short leashes) alongside each other on neutral territory. 
Not her yard, or her driveway.
Go to a park and walk with the dogs, and see how she reacts, and how your boy reacts to her.

A Chihuahua may nip at a bigger dog, and if the GSD reacted back it could spell disaster.


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Just got back from meeeting her and I decided to take her.shes the calmest shepherd I've ever met


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Sanford, FL | Laura


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

She's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

She looks like a sweetheart! Congratulations! We just adopted an 18-month-old female and she is a delight. Lots of patience and gentleness required, but it's all worth it! Looking forward to hearing more about your girl.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She looks like a fun dog! I agree- go meet her now


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

AndrewT1993 said:


> Just got back from meeeting her and I decided to take her.shes the calmest shepherd I've ever met


Congrats! She's beautiful!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Please be aware that you may see some different personality traits after she settles in and adjusts to the changes in your home. This is typical with just about any dog/pet making a transition from one owner to the next. She looks like she will be a lot of fun to own and training classes are a great way for you both to bond.


----------

